

How does someone powerful help you? - dinky

I would be curious to hear of people's stories where one needed the kind of help only someone in a more powerful position could provide.<p>Any details involved, such as how you discovered such people, approached them, offered something in return, and the end result, would be greatly appreciated.
======
moonsoonmenu
The only time I've received help with someone "more powerful" was my mentor in
business. I never seek money, but wanted advice that I could apply, I guess
when he saw this it made him interested in helping me and that's how our
relationship developed. I was offered the opportunity to get mentored without
directly asking, however, I always took note of what he said reported my
results. I think seeing someone actually listen/apply and report back on how
your advice influenced them is all beneficial for some as well. In some cases
I see myself as his experiment to see if all his business theories are right,
in others I think he sees himself in me and in turn is helping himself through
that. People like others who are like themselves.

